# I got a vampire crab!



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys haven't been on in a while, haven't had anything new happen except more and more johanni fry. But I recently got a Vampire Crab. I put him in my 10 gallon, I have a much bigger area of dry land now than you see in the first picture, he seems pretty happy.


----------

